# C000021a (fatal system error) The session manager initialization system process termi



## olaleye (Feb 21, 2007)

You guys are doing a great job.

Please help me with the followingL

1. I have a an Acer Travelmate 660 laptop with Windows XP OS

The start of my nightmare started when I tried to open a Word document that vanishes quickly from the screen, tried others documents and the same thing. And when it stayed on another time, and I tried to "save-as", it refused me saying insufficient memory/space, and recommending that I save as a "rescued document", and it then puts this document into un-intended folder - 'My Document'. Also, when I tried to open my Sony Clie PDA program, it wont let me, saying there is some "rich text based" problem

2. Now the laptop would not boot up to XP, and I have so many un-backed-up files I cannot afford to do a complete re-build with Acer recovery disc. I did a partial rebuild but did not cure the booting problem. But even now the PC is not responding to any of the recovery CDs

3. Following this, I installed Windows 95 OS (but with keeping all the old config files as given the option during installation), but even with the win95 booting up, no use could be made of it. Internet connections and all devices are not accesible including all my cherished files.

4. I have tried starting up XP in all the listed various modes but hangs in the process. XP can be made to start in safe mode, but also hangs with this invaribly 2 forms of error lines:

"step: C000021a (fatal system error) The session manager initialization system process terminated unexpectedly with a status of Oxc000026c (Ox00000000 Ox00000000) The system has been shut down"

or with Win95 boot hang, the message will be:

"vnetbios.vxd"
press a key to continue


Pressing a key then boots into win95, going through endless searching for devices one after the other.

It seems the laptop does not respond to any CD inserted into it any longer, but the CD drive works ok.

I have another computer to use to copy helpful programs from for use in the laptop, in case the is an option for cure.

I am desperate for a cure, and access to my files. Your help will be greately and speedily appreciated

Thanks


----------



## LorenUllom (May 23, 2007)

It could be caused by several problems.

One problem could be the windows update: 890859 . You can try to remove it with this solution: http://windowsxp.mvps.org/spuninst.htm

If it is not the Windows update problem, MS offers this solution at :http://support.microsoft.com/kb/317189


----------

